# Henna Lovers, and Mehndi Mamas!



## lilylove

I remember there was a tribe, but it seems to be closed now. So I thought I would start a new one









I've been playing with henna lately. I have a lot to learn, but I'm really having fun!

I have a few questions too


----------



## Pumpkincat

those are very lovely! I have played with it a bit as well. I have no pictures tho


----------



## rainbowmoon

There used to be a big HUGE mehndi mamas thread but I can't find it! So I'm starting a new one!

I am just a newbie (only done it once or twice before years ago..) What supplies are essential? Kits you recommend? I am going to shop for supplies soon! I would also love to chat about designs, mehndi experiences,etc. here! TIA!


----------



## rainbowmoon

Bumping!

I would also like to know if it's possible to use the mehndi ink in a way that would be washable. (For the sake of practicing designs as a beginner)


----------



## lunamegn

Hi! I've been doing henna off and on for around 9 years.

My "kit" is one or two jacquard .05mm tips, henna powder, cotton pads, sometimes sugar and lemon. Lately I've been using baby wipes to wipe off the skin before I apply the paste and then a little eucalyptus oil.

I've been working more on my recipe for making the paste.

It's really fun, I love apply henna to people and just chatting people up. I do have little photo books with pictures and designs and I have people go through and pic one they like and I use that as a starting point for a design and go from there. Each one is different and unique. I love it! It's like a meditative experience for me.

Here's a few of my designs.

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_MauDQQbjLWA/Sq...w/s512/745.JPG

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_MauDQQbjLWA/Sq...enna%20015.JPG

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_MauDQQbjLWA/Sq...enna%20002.JPG


----------



## lilylove

Yay!!

I've been playing with henna for a couple years and just started doing it for profit at a small farmer's market, and through private appointments.
Here's my flickr set

Essential items would be good quality henna powder, (most henna found in stores is poor quality, old or possibly contain unsafe additives.) quality essential oils, water or lemon juice, and sugar.

A good place to order a kit from, is hennamuse.com (as a bonus she is a WAHM!)
A great place to read and learn is at HennaTribe.com.

You can practice by drawing designs with pencil, or using the paste on paper, but there really is no substitute for just practicing on skin. You can wipe off the paste as soon as you are done to minimize the stain and put a balm or lotion on first to keep the dye molecules from penetrating to much.
Good luck, it's a really fun medium!


----------



## almadianna

I found two mehndi mamas threads and merged them so you are all together.


----------



## Kidzaplenty




----------



## ewe+lamb

Ooooh I love henna - I make up my paste with henna that my dh's family brings back from North Africa for me, roll my own cones - I can't do it the maroccan way with the blunted off syringe, I mix the henna with a little water, lemon juice, syrup or honey - whatever is there and a drop or two of lavendar essential oil I find it makes lovely stringy henna paste and I manage some really long lines with it, we did lots this summer but haven't got pictures - which I must start doing. I love the site www.tapdancinglizard.com - she is wonderful with great advice and free download books. I did try making up a juice for getting a really dark tint to the henna, it was black tea tea bags, fenugrec and cloves and then left it to blend nicely for around 12 hours the colour was indeed very dark but didn't last too long as I had expected it to. Anyone else made up a juice for colouring?


----------



## lilylove

I've read of others using infusions and a variety of juices including a liquid made steeping dried limes and cloves. I have had excellent results with lemon juice, sugar, molasses, a good amount of high terp oils (like cajput) and of course really high quality henna.
I like cones too


----------



## rainbowmoon

I'm still ISO henna supplies. I have been hesitant because of all the info. about "bad" henna out there.

Thanks for the links, I will check them out!

On the face paint forum I go to it was brought up that Henna is not approved by the FDA for using on skin here in the USA. Has anyone ever had any trouble because of that? I plan to offer it as a service but I am kind of wary now of advertising it.


----------



## lilylove

I wonder if the reason it is not approved for skin is because the trend is still relatively new in the US(so not a big push yet to get it approved) and black henna has many worried about henna in general. I have never heard of an artist having a problem about it not being approved and there are hundreds of henna artists in the US . Most cities will issue business licenses for it, I've heard, and you can purchase insurance for a henna business.
Black Henna is henna that has a chemical such as PPD, Para-Phenylenediamine, added to the paste. PPD can cause severe reactions, including blistering and permanent scarring.
Always buy henna from a reputable source. The are several great websites that sell kits. HennaCaravan.com is one of many! Most reputable henna artists use surprisingly simple and safe ingredients in their paste. I use henna powder (the dried powdered leaves of the henna plant), sugar and or molasses, essential oils (usually cajput and lavender blend) and lemon juice. Simple and safe.


----------



## rainbowmoon

I am sure many people don't even know it's not approved for skin. I don't think it's actually a bad thing, it just hasn't been tested by the FDA is all so there is no regulation whatsoever in products. I know when I was a hairstylist I applied henna right down to the scalp though. If there was something wrong with it I am sure it would be a "rule" with the state board but as far as I know it's not.

I will check the kits out at the link you mentioned! I also joined that message board!

I am going to obtain insurance on my business for sure! Have you looked into it at all?

Are there any good sites with designs suitable for a beginner? Or a book you might recommend?


----------



## lilylove

I haven't looked into insurance yet, I don't do enough work to bother with that yet. As my children get older and I can do more work I will have to start looking into it.
Yeah most herbs are also not approved, for the simple fact that they have not been tested. There is not much of a demand to push these sort of things through testing for the FDA.
You can get free patterns from both the HennaTribe.com and TheHennaPage.com. For good old fashioned books, my absolute fav is 'Mehndi, The Timeless Art of Henna Painting' by Loretta Roome.
You can also purchase ebooks full of designs of all types. From small books that are focused on very specifics styles to large in depth books of all kinds. Both TheHennaPage and Henna Caravan sell ebooks.


----------



## rainbowmoon

what do you think of the beachcombers supplies? are they ok?


----------



## lilylove

Hmm, I don't know. The kits look iffy on ingredients and freshness.
This looks fine though, as the powder is fresh and Jamila is a well known brand that a lot of henna artists use.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Thanks for the info.!!! Yeah I kind of thought the beachcombers kit was iffy. In any case I've decided to just go with the HennaCaravan kit as it just has everything and seems the best! I'll check back soon when it arrives!


----------



## rainbowmoon

btw, what essential oil do you like to use best? (I ordered lavender but was curious if using one is better than the other) or is it just scent preference?


----------



## lilylove

Well, different oils have different 'terp' contents (monoterpene acids). Terp helps achieve a better stain. Lavender is decent, Tea tree is good and Cajput, a member of the melaleuca family, is really good. I usually use a mix of cajput and lavender, or tea tree and lavender for pregnant mothers.


----------



## rainbowmoon

thanks yet again for the info.! What does cajput smell like?


----------



## lilylove

No problem








Cajput smells similar to eucalyptus and tea tree.


----------



## FloridaBorn

Hey everyone, I'm Darla and new to this board. I'm expecting my first child in mid July.

I'm also a professional henna artist! Here's my page: http://www.myspace.com/starlightmehndi


----------



## lilylove

Hello Darla, welcome to MDC.

Your work is gorgeous and I absolutely love your style!!!









Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## rainbowmoon

Hi Darla! I love your page! I am ohhhing and ahhhing! Welcome to MDC!









I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first kit! I'm hoping it will be here by mid week!







What should I practice first? Any tips for simple designs to try? I am guessing I should try practicing on my legs or feet to begin? I ordered the Arabesque CD from Henna Caravan so I hope it's good! I am definitely eyeing the Mehndi de los Meurtos and all the others too!


----------



## FloridaBorn

Thanks for the great compliments lilylove and rainbowmoon!

In addition to looking at some of the henna patterns you may find online, the best thing I have found is to look in Indian or Persian art books so that you can absorb and appreciate that particular style. Doesn't have to be Indian/Persian, that's just what I enjoy best.

I don't follow any particular pattern, and make the design up as I go. I describe it as "having learned a visual alphabet and can now draw whole sentences!" Deconstructing an intricate design by finding simpler individual shapes and patterns is helpful practice because you can then do a similar design in the future without having to always look at a separate resource.

Definitely practice on skin with henna. Trying out designs with a pen on paper won't give you the same effect because henna is a 3D medium and meant to be used on a 3D body! Henna lines are thicker than pens. If you've run out of skin, you can also practice on fruit, toilet paper or towel rolls, things like that...

Hope this helps!


----------



## CorasMama

I used to practice on skin with toothpaste.

My favorite sources for henna are kenzi







and magical mehendi.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Thanks for the tip Darla! I am going to try to locate a few books from the library too. (to see if I want to buy them mainly). I know there are at least 2 on my want list thus far!









Corasmom- I have never heard of those brands! Seems like there are a lot of different types and products out there. I need to learn about them all and see what I like best I guess.


----------



## CorasMama

They're not brands as much as sellers. Kenzi gets hers shipped directly from Morocco, sifts the heck out of it (I never ever get clogs), and Magical Mehendi sells a couple different kinds. They both sell oils, as well.

I'm not a fan of cajeput, I think it stinks. I've never tried ravensara, because I've heard it smells in a way I wouldn't like, and also it's $$$ (as is cajeput, tto is the cheapest of the terp-containing oils.)

My usual oil blends are tto and clove for men, tto and sweet orange and clove for women, tto and lavender for either, and lavender only for pregnant women. I'll do tto plus geranium bourbon and/or rose, because some women like it, but only upon request because I hate the way it smells. My favorite is tto and sweet orange and clove. Oh, and cassia is another I add sometimes.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Thanks for all the info Corasmom. Btw, can neroli be used? I really like geranium too so I may have to play around with the oils eventually. For now I am going to use lavender and TTO. oh and I like clove and cinnamon oils too!


----------



## Ammaarah

Oh fun! I remember the old thread (I think I started it, or one of its incarnations at least, LOL.) I just started doing henna again for this Eid (Islamic holiday) and I've missed it so much. I developed bad eczema a couple years ago and fell away from henna but I've found it doesn't irritate my skin so I'm doing it again.

I mainly like Gulf style henna (lots of flowers, swirls, fancy leaves) but I'd love to learn the geometric North African style someday. My Indian girlfriend was over the other night and she hennaed one of our friends with awesome, intricate Indian wedding style henna. It was so beautiful!

I prefer Rajasthani henna. It's super-stringy and stays moist a long time so no cracking and not much flaking, and you get a nice stain. Maybe not as dark as Jamila but beautiful. I used to buy from Henna Muse but unfortunately I don't think she's selling anymore.









I have my first paid henna "gig" next weekend and I'm excited. Should be fun.


----------



## Ammaarah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
Hi Darla! I love your page! I am ohhhing and ahhhing! Welcome to MDC!









I am anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first kit! I'm hoping it will be here by mid week!







What should I practice first? Any tips for simple designs to try? I am guessing I should try practicing on my legs or feet to begin? I ordered the Arabesque CD from Henna Caravan so I hope it's good! I am definitely eyeing the Mehndi de los Meurtos and all the others too!

There are beautiful step-by-step tutorials on many of the popular henna design elements on the Henna Page. I usually don't bother much with legs because mine don't take a stain very well. Feet are a good starter canvas but I say don't fear the hands either. Doing a lot of dishes or taking a swim in a chlorinated pool can get a not-that-hot henna design off pretty quickly!

Since we're talking gear, I mentioned I love Rajasthani henna but I forgot to mention I am all about using mylar cones. I have yet to try a bottle - maybe sometime here.


----------



## rainbowmoon

thanks for all the tips! I am soaking it up!

btw, I asked about legs and feet because that would probably be easiest for me as a newbie, right? I mean symmetry and all? I really _highly_ doubt I am skilled enough to use my non dominate hand yet!







(wouldn't want to see that mess and have to wear it for days either!) I am also facepainter so I wonder if I can practice painting my designs first? (I mean before my kit comes) someone else told me to practice with water on paper bags. Has anyone tried that? I'm sure I will be practicing alot on myself though as I don't know a whole lot of people in the area yet!

what is the difference between using the cones or plastic bottles? Do both use the metal tips or is that just for use with the bottles? I am not sure which I ordered..will have to go back and look now!


----------



## rainbowmoon

ps) I wish that old thread hadn't disappeared! It was massive and had a ton of good info.! (I used to lurk there)


----------



## Ammaarah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
ps) I wish that old thread hadn't disappeared! It was massive and had a ton of good info.! (I used to lurk there)

One old thread exists here.

I have not tried bottles for henna yet. When I got started I bought premade tubes when I was in Bangladesh - a lot like toothpaste tubes with a thin tip, and those gave limited control. They were also boosted with dyes or chemicals so not as good as pure henna. But anyway, I got started with cones and they give great control. I worry that the bottles would be like the premade tubes, control-wise, but like I said I have yet to try them. LOL.

Mylar cones are just a wide triangle of mylar and you roll it a certain way (great directions on many henna sites) and then fill and tape it. You barely have to apply pressure and you'll get great control.

Definitely feet and legs are a great canvas for a noob, esp in winter!







You'll be surprised at how quickly you get good at it. I went from eek, not cute designs, to really pretty in a short time. And I'm not super artistic either. I can draw well but not expertly. I've always been a doodler, though, and I think henna's a great medium for doodlers!


----------



## CorasMama

Jac bottles are fine, and some people swear by them, but my hand gets sore. The only thing I like about them is that you can switch easily between .5mm, .7mm, and .9mm tips. But I just make a couple of cones with different size openings. (I make my cones with the tip so tight it's closed, then snip the tip to the size opening I want. It takes practice.)


----------



## lilylove

Ammaarah, it was your original thread that prompted me to start playing with henna.







Yeah, I'm really bummed that HennaMuse's shop is closed. I loved her oil blends.
Hope your first gig is great!

I just ordered some rajasthani, I've been using straight jamila, but I really prefer a mix of the two.

Rainbowmoon, I have the Mehndi de los Muertes and I love it. Here is my first try. Sorry for the poor quality pic.

I haven't used a jac bottle. I love cones and they work well for me, so I haven't bothered buying bottles and tips to play with.


----------



## rainbowmoon

Ammaarah- thanks for the URL to the old thread!

lily- that is awesome! I







it!

My kit shipped yesterday!!!









btw, on the face paint forum I frequent alot of the artists do multi colored glitter mehndi or use the liquid bling to dress it up. SOOOO pretty! Do any of you use glitters or what else?

oh and I had to laugh a thread I was just reading earlier there was a mehndi artist who teaches classes and she suggests using catsup or chocolate (syrup?) to practice. mmmmm!


----------



## ~D~

Subbing... Bought DD a kit last year but she never used it, I might drag it out and have some fun with her!


----------



## rainbowmoon

does anyone know anything about these specific cones or maybe recognize them?

http://www.facepaintforum.com/face-p...4949b55c050dce

(was thinking of maybe buying/trading for some of these but am unsure as I am a newbie and have no idea about brands,types,etc....)

TIA for your help!


----------



## sleepingbeauty

hi everyone. I'm an absolute beginner so I'm sure I'll have plenty of questions for you all. Hope I can hang out with you guys!

I have my first kit but I need to pick up some black tea for it....if I ever remember BEFORE I've already been through the check out at the store.... -_-*

Can't wait to get to know you guys!


----------



## crazyeight

i love henna! i have only had it done a few times but if i could get designs every month i would! i have NO artistic talent let alone control of this type of medium. i REALLY depseratly want to get a large one done on my belly and then i want some large sleeves. i don't know anyone around here that does them though! i saw an ad on tv but that's all i've ever seen of henna.


----------



## rainbowmoon

My kit arrived and it rocks! I will be having _much_ fun this weekend!


----------



## lilylove

So how's it going Rainbow?

Any pictures to share yet?


----------



## rainbowmoon

I have not even broke it out yet!







Need to get some lemons!!!


----------



## sleepingbeauty

Did my first few this week! It came out kinda runny though.... oh well, my feet look good, I'm happy.^-^ Just gotta learn from it. More powder!


----------



## sleepingbeauty

been too long ladies! Anyone done good ones recently? I just finished round 1 of this batch...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...6&l=7867325e06

What do you think? Just doodles really... no real planning on these ones.


----------



## lilylove

Great Kristen!
I wish my first doodles looked as good









Here are some of what I've done recently.


----------



## lmevans

Henna is so cool!

I've been wanting to have my hair "dyed" with henna...but I'm horrible at doing stuff like that myself. Any ideas on how I can find someone in my area who has experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Magelet

I've been wanting to try henna for a while, but haven't really had the courage. body art, probably not hair.

While I'd love to try hennaing my hair, it's too long, and i'm growing it out longer. It would take forever to grow it out if I don't like it, and I don't think a strand test would be enough to see if I love it for several years, kwim?


----------



## sleepingbeauty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
Great Kristen!
I wish my first doodles looked as good









Here are some of what I've done recently.

Thanks! My computer says your link is broken... T^T


----------



## lilylove

Hmm, I'll try again, thanks.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lakevi...d=132908484788


----------



## mlh

I just recently tried henna for the first time and loved it! I bought a kit and found it super easy for a first timer to mix up and get started! So fun and so addicting!! The kids and I were covered in artwork by the end of it all and my husband even got in on the action!


----------



## mlh

Awesome!! thanks so much for sharing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sleepingbeauty* 
been too long ladies! Anyone done good ones recently? I just finished round 1 of this batch...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...6&l=7867325e06

What do you think? Just doodles really... no real planning on these ones.


----------



## mlh

Beautiful! love the belly artwork!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilylove* 
Hmm, I'll try again, thanks.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lakevi...d=132908484788


----------



## PPK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmevans* 
Henna is so cool!

I've been wanting to have my hair "dyed" with henna...but I'm horrible at doing stuff like that myself. Any ideas on how I can find someone in my area who has experience?

Thanks!

Its not difficult once you get the hang of it. Messy, but not difficult! So throw down a towel over your bathroom floor/sink before you apply it.

I love www.hennaforhair.com

If you go to the subheading "mixes" you should be able to scroll down and see several dozen pics of peoples hair and how they mixed theirs.

I loved Jamila brand, you can find it through a link to tapdancinglizard. I recently got a different brand from their site from Yemen and I liked it even more.

They sell good quality and you want Body Art Quality henna for your hair.

I leave mine on for about 5-6 hours, and I get good grey coverage at this amount of time..any less and its not enough.

I love henna!!


----------



## mommy22boys

I've just been reading this thread, I've had henna done on me several times, but I think it'd be a fun hobby to learn how to do it myself.
I love when the stain is almost red... does anyone know what brand or where I can order henna like that? I've seen some that do get really dark but look more like dark orange/brown rather than the pretty red I'm thinking of. Does anyone know what I mean? And where I can find henna like that?
I'm also wondering where is a good place to order a henna kit if I live in Canada?


----------



## lilylove

I'm not sure your going to find a full-proof red henna or recipe for red henna. as there seems to be a lot of variables. Some say Rajasthani gives a redder stain, some say lemon juice in the mix makes it redder, and I've heard it just has alot to do with your own body chemistry.
My stains tend towards a reddish brown instead of an orangish. I use a mix of Rajasthani and Jamila and I use lemon juice.

There are a few places in Canada that sell kits. I've ordered from Henna Sooq before and liked her quality. I also liked her shampoo bars








:


----------



## mommy22boys

Thank you, I'll check out that store. Oh I see so I guess I just have to try out different mixtures and see what gives the stain I like..


----------



## Heinleinesque

I love hennaforhair.com. It's a fantastic resource and I love the quality of the punjabi henna I bought from them.

That said... I just did my first touch-up since becoming pregnant, and... oy. I usually leave henna in for 5-6 hours but I made it not quite two hours this time because of the smell! Usually I like the smell, but this time, with my hypersensitive nose, I spent the whole two hours trying not to puke.

I mix mine with caradamon, clove, coffee, and ACV. Any ideas on what I can do to get it to smell more tolerable next time? Or this baby, my first, is going to born to a mama with gray







That was Sunday and I'm still urping from the smell of my own hair when it's wet in the shower, ugh.


----------



## witchypants

Just dug out my bag of henna stuff since moving - thought this would be a good time to sub!


----------



## lmevans

Anyone know if it's safe to henna your hair during pregnancy?

Also, I'm having a hard time deciding which one to get (from the hennaforhair website). My hair is dark brown, with greys. The goal is to cover the grey....but my whole head isnt grey....

Any suggestions? Please? lol Never done this before.


----------



## brightonwoman

first of all SUBBING!!!









I have been using henna in my hair for three years--I get it from henna caravan--they sell the old body henna for use in hair (As in last year's henna) and it is good quality. I just mix it with water for my hair, never tried anything fancier than that, but it works nicely.









I've just started getting more involved with body henna myself. I had someone do my belly for me when I was pregnant the first time, and wasn't really that happy with it. The design was meh, but more especially the henna was completely gone in just over a week...I dont' know how she mixed her henna but obviously it didn't last.
I got togther with a couple of friends and hennacaravan's "expecting" kit and did a group effort belly design with this last baby, and it was awesome (also it lasted over two weeks--clearly a quality paste makes a huge difference!)...then I had all this leftover henna, and I just couldn't stop playing with it. I drew on most of the family I think... Then I stuck it in the freezer for a few months, but this week I had a girls' night out and brought it and 5 of us drew all over each other and had a ball. After that I'm starting to think of going into this professionally--I know I need to spend a lot more time practicing, but I'm thinking of perhaps setting up a booth at the farmer's market and doing it with just a little donation jar--I am not super slow but I'm not super fast, and if I did donations rather than set prices then everybody would feel fair about it I figure, and I'd be able to cover my expenses while I'm learning. I have a little flickr page of what I've doodled on the family this week...I'm definitely not feeling pro yet, but I am having fun.

Here's a question in regard to oils--the "expecting" kit came with lavendar, since it's safe for pregnancy of course. So that's all I've really worked with. I like lavendar, I like the way it smells, I'm content with the time that the stain stays...is there any good reason to dabble with other EOs? I'm thinking that it might be good to stick with lavendar for kids too, don't you think? I mean, if the other oils have potential dangers for pregnant women then doesn't it make sense to avoid them for kids?


----------



## brightonwoman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lmevans* 
Anyone know if it's safe to henna your hair during pregnancy?

I did, and my baby doesn't have extra fingers or anything







imo, henna is a lot safer than something like nail polish...I figured if it was ok to do my belly then it was ok to do my hair.









I use plain jamila henna with water though, no blends, so i can't speak to that.


----------



## ewe+lamb

I was looking for this thread the other day - thank goodness you managed to find it and posted other wise i don't think I would have ever got there - lol, we've been cracking out the henna, did some really good little ones on my dd's hands, feet and legs and have had loads of interest from the north african ladies around here so think I shall be getting some work soon, i need to work on some extra designs and remember to take photos of the work, I always forget!!! Thanks for bringing this thread back!


----------



## Kidzaplenty

So, for those that do body art henna, do you mix the henna just like you do for hair? Henna plus lemon juice. Or is there more to it? And then, when you apply it, how long do you leave it on?

Maybe I am thinking wrong, but, don't you wash it off after a while? And when you do, does it stain the rest of the skin? Or do you just wash it fast?

This whole body art henna stuff sounds so cool.


----------



## ewe+lamb

When I mix our henna we mix the powder with lemon juice, honey and a little essential oil such as tto or lavendar - earlier on in the thread there is a discussion as to what folk like to use and various different websites. Once the henna has dried you can rub it off but if you use water then the actual stain is removed as well, it's best to leave the stain for at least 24 hours, personally when the henna is dried I do the algerian thing of dabbing it with a mixture of lemon juice and sugar - or honey, and leave that on for as long as possible so that it is sealed - I know others use liquid latex but i find the sugar solution fine enough - I'll see in the future what i want to do. Best of all you can just have fun - we love it!!


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Isn't body art henna supposed to last for a couple of months or so? I know when I did my hair and tested the henna on my palm it was there for about three weeks or so, and I just left it on for a tiny amount of time to test the dye release.

Perhaps it is the quality of the henna that makes it last longer. I thought about playing with my children to see what it would look like.


----------



## Theia

Too cool! I'm sitting here with henna on my hair and just saw this on new posts while I wait for my henna to take. I've not done anything myself other than my hair but a girlfriend of mine has done a few designs on my hands.

A little ways up thread someone asked about how to cover greys with henna, and I add 2 tablespoons of ACV for that purpose. For my hair I use black coffee instead of water, an egg, a bit of EVOO, ACV, and usually some powdered Rosemary to help with the smell. Rosemary is also good for your hair, but I'm not sure about it's safety during pregnancy/nursing, although I ate it when I was pregnant.

I'd like to get into doing mehndi art on myself and DD. This thread and all of the wonderful pictures is very inspiring.


----------



## brightonwoman

I have always blended the powder with plain water for using in my hair. It is permenant, although of course the hair grows out, and the color does fade...but it doesn't wash out.

The only way I've mixed henna for skin painting is with lemon juice, sugar, and lavendar EO--that was the directions in the kit I got and I just stuck with it cuz I'm a novice.







As for how long it lasts on skin, that depends a lot on the person and the placement...basically the henna is permenant on skin as well, but of course our skin sloughs off bit by bit and so usually the skin in a given place is totally replaced within 2-3 weeks (some places are faster, or because of skin oils/body chemistry the skin doesn't take the dye as well to begin with). I think the shortest I've had is about a week, the longest is about 2 1/2...that's on my body. ymmv of course.
Typically it stains darkest on the hands and feet, and gets paler the closer you get to the center of teh body. Faces have a lot of oils and usually don't stain very well.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Actually, I have heard that good quality henna when the dye is released slowly with lemon juice an cooler temps will not fade on hair when properly applied. I have hennaed my hair for the first and second time in the last couple of months, and it has not faded one bit. Of course, I am dark haired, so perhaps if I were light haired it may be different.

I have read that if you release your henna dye with a high temp, or quickly, with water it will fade. Maybe that is why mine did not fade. I used straight lemon juice and let the dye release in a cooler spot for 12 hours.


----------



## WasabiMommi

I was a professional henna artist before I had my baby girl







I did many indian, paki, iranian weddings as well as a few block parties, festivals and b-day parties. I loved it, it was a lot of fun! I do it occasionally for myself and friends these days...


----------

